# Grilled spares for the wife



## Puff1 (Jun 1, 2009)

My wife doesn't like ribs smoked low & slow. So I've been spending the last 2 or 3 years trying to find a rib she likes. Thanks to Larry I've found it!!  
After seeing Larry's post about grilled spares I though I'd give it a try and I'll tell you what they are great! Totally different taste and texture. I made some smoked bones today too but they were no where near as good as the grilled ones. I only cooked a half rack to see if she liked them.
I did add a little bit of rub (sugar burned a bit  ) and sauced them after charring. 2 thumbs up from the wife! 
Thanks buddy!!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 1, 2009)

Awesome Puff!!  Try a couple without the sauce next time!!  Very nice job!!!  Three bean salad is one of my favorites!!


----------



## Que~Dawg (Jun 1, 2009)

Hay bro very fine job, nice ring around dem-dar ribs ya be havin’
The pics are spot on as well Very Nice. Makes me want to smoke some ribs.


----------



## Toby Keil (Jun 1, 2009)

Those look great Puff. After seeing the pics from you and Larry, I'm gonna need to try some spares on the grill.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 1, 2009)

Great job Puff! Now I'm gonna hafta try them this weekend!


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 1, 2009)

gtsum said:
			
		

> looking good!  I have been getting a little burned out on regular 4-5 hour smoked ribs, and these look the ticket!  About what temp did you do them at?  I assume you flipped them a few times?


Cooked them on the 22in. kettle. Had the temp around 350*-375*.
Yes I fleeped a few times.


----------



## Big Bears BBQ (Jun 1, 2009)

The spares look great.........................


----------



## Griff (Jun 1, 2009)

Wow. Great looking food and extraordinary pics.


----------



## john pen (Jun 2, 2009)

My mom used to broil spare ribs with just salt and pepper..Puff, how long did it take ?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 2, 2009)

john pen said:
			
		

> My mom used to broil spare ribs with just salt and pepper..Puff, how long did it take ?



Mine too! They weren't half bad either! I'm gonna try just salt & pepper on the kettle this weekend!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 2, 2009)

john pen said:
			
		

> My mom used to broil spare ribs with just salt and pepper..Puff, how long did it take ?



I'm not Puff (thank God) but both times I've done them they have take right at 3 hours.


----------



## 007bond-jb (Jun 2, 2009)

They look great Puff. You have to watch out on fast cooks for grease fire's & flair ups

I'm pretty sure restaurants like maybe Applebees or Outback roast they baby backs in an oven, then slather sauce on em.

They may even Boil em 1st :x


----------



## wittdog (Jun 2, 2009)

When you go high heat just have to watch the sugar content of the rub


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 2, 2009)

great report!  how tender were they?  I'm thinking they may have
a bit more of a grilled flavor, which I really prefer over smokey.


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 2, 2009)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="john pen":asf2c67h]My mom used to broil spare ribs with just salt and pepper..Puff, how long did it take ?



I'm not Puff (thank God) but both times I've done them they have take right at 3 hours.[/quote:asf2c67h]
Just under 3. JP my Mom made em the same way.


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 2, 2009)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> great report!  how tender were they?  I'm thinking they may have
> a bit more of a grilled flavor, which I really prefer over smokey.


I probably could have pulled them off a little sooner. Pretty close to fallin' off the bone.  I think I like the flavor of these better than smoked. When I cut into them juice was pouring out too.


Anyone ever cook them at a comp this way?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 2, 2009)

Puff said:
			
		

> Captain Morgan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree and really can't see myself in the future slow smoking ribs.......yes, I think grilled ribs are that much better!


----------



## Smokin' U (Jun 2, 2009)

I have got to try this method this weekend.  The Kettle, by far, is my favorite grill.


----------



## john a (Jun 2, 2009)

Beautiful, top shelf Puff.


----------



## Big Ron1 (Jun 2, 2009)

looks great, sound like it would work and I want to try it.


----------



## Tannehill Kid (Jun 2, 2009)

Haven't grilled ribs in years.  Guess I will have to grill up some after seeing this post.


----------

